# HugeServer.com released ION 1.1 with more features



## M-HSN (Nov 20, 2014)

Los Angeles, CA. November 17, 2014 -- HugeServer Networks, LLC., a leading provider of dedicated servers, colocation services, virtual and cloud services in Los Angeles, California, is proud to announce the second version of ION with two highlighted features: VPN Automation and Self-Branded Control Panel for Resellers.

Hiring a team of full-time developers since August, we began to make the life easier for our customers. We’re have bunch of great ideas that is on the road and will be implemented on further releases.

We have a secure environment for our servers, therefore IPMI/KVM Consoles are all hosted on our private network and accessible over VPN. It’s not a hard time to ask for VPN connection from support department but it’s a time waste for both parties so we decided to make it automated and now all customers can create or modify their own VPN access.

The second awesome feature is for our resellers and channel partners who offer our services to their clients. They can have a self-branded control panel for their clients, create as many as users they wish, assign servers, setup access list for users, keep private notes for their records and much more!

Resellers will have a great ability to self-brand the control panel, They can upload their own logo, select a layout and choose a color out of 5 ! Available colors are: Dark-Blue, Cream, Green, Black-Red and Light-Red.

To keep in touch with your customers, you link to your social media profiles ( Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn and Google Plus) and links will be shown on every page.

Below you can see the access list for a user, You can have a user on your self-branded Reseller control panel that only has access to one server and can View Graphs and Reboot. It all depends on you and your access list on hand !

Features of our Self-Branded Control Panel :


Profile Management

Servers Management
Reboot Server
rDNS Management
IPMI Console
VPN Automation
View Associated IP Addresses
View Server Hardware Specification
Periodic Bandwidth Statics
Periodic Live Bandwidth Graphs
Brute Force Protection
Accessible on your own Domain ( e.g. panel.company.com )
Easy and Secure recovery password
and much more !
Test it by yourself!
 


 



> ION DEMO
> 
> https://ion.hugeserver.com
> user : demo
> ...




If you’re interested joining our Reseller Program you can inquire with our sales department on LiveChat or [email protected] .


----------

